# diestro y siniestro, derecho e izquierdo



## jester.

Hola.

Ya conocía antes las dos palabras "derecho, -a" y "izquierdo, -a" como adjetivos.

Por casualidad, encontré en el diccionario las dos palabras "diestro, -a" y "siniestro, -a".

Mi diccionario (y también el de WR) dice que son sinónimos de "derecho" y "izquierdo", pero no dice nada sobre el uso de esas palabras.

¿Mo podéis decir ahora, si "diestro" y "siniestro" se usan de la misma manera que "derecho" y "izquierdo"? ¿O hay quizá otro matiz o algo que ignoro sobre el uso de las palabras?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Respecto a "siniestro", creo que no se usa en el sentido de izquierdo, aunque lo he visto alguna vez, no es nada común.

"Diestro" en el sentido de derecho, sí se usa algo más, sobre todo en la expresión "lado diestro", es decir, lado derecho, o en "mano diestra", mano derecha.

Ambas palabras se utilizan bastante, pero con sus otros significados, por ejemplo:

Diestro: Que usa la mano derecha habitualmente.
Persona hábil.

Siniestro: Persona con malas intenciones.
Daño o mal que puede ser indemnizado por una Aseguradora.

Bueno y hay más, te he puesto los que se me ocurre que son los más comunes, aunque pásate por el RAE si quieres ver todos los demás.

Espero haberte ayudado.

Ant.

P.D. Se me había olvidado, hay una expresión coloquial muy úsada que es "a diestro y siniestro" que significa "por todo el lugar" o "a todas las personas".


----------



## jester.

Antpax said:
			
		

> Respecto a "siniestro", creo que no se usa en el sentido de izquierdo, aunque lo he visto alguna vez, no es nada común.


OK, voy a retener esto.



> "Diestro" en el sentido de derecho, sí se usa algo más, sobre todo en la expresión "lado diestro", es decir, lado derecho, o en "mano diestra", mano derecha.


OK, voy a retener esto también.



> Ambas palabras se utilizan bastante, pero con sus otros significados, por ejemplo:
> 
> Diestro: Que usa la mano derecha habitualmente.
> Persona hábil.


Gracias. No conocía estos usos de la palabra diestro. Así, he buscado lo contrario también. Zurdo. Lo voy a añadir a mi vocabulario.



> Espero haberte ayudado.


Sí, me has ayudado.



> P.D. Se me había olvidado, hay una expresión coloquial muy úsada que es "a diestro y siniestro" que significa "por todo el lugar" o "a todas las personas".


Si digo que algo está a diestro y siniestro, es un lío, ¿verdad?


----------



## Antpax

Sí tienes razón, decir "que algo está a diestro y siniestro" no sé si es correcto, pero no me suena. A lo mejor no te lo he explicado bien. La expresión "a diestro y siniestro" suele estar aparajeda a una acción, por ejemplo "el guerrero entró dando estocadas a diestro y siniestro", es decir, por todo el local y a todos los presentes.

De todas formas a lo mejor a alguien más se lo ocurren más ejemplos.

Ant.


----------



## jester.

Oh, hemos tenido un malentendido... pero ya está bien, he captado el sentido gracias a tu explicación adicional.

Lo que quería decir era: Si hay un lío en alguna parte, se podría decir "Aquí todo está a diestro y siniestro", pero ahora sé que eso no es correcto.


----------



## heidita

Yo también conozco la expresión:

a diestro y siniestro así

*Se cabreó y empezó a repartir tortas a diestro y siniestro.*


----------



## Antpax

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Oh, hemos tenido un malentendido... pero ya está bien, he captado el sentido gracias a tu explicación adicional.
> 
> Lo que quería decir era: Si hay un lío en alguna parte, se podría decir "Aquí todo está a diestro y siniestro", pero ahora sé que eso no es correcto.


 
Me alegro de que nos hayamos aclarado, si buscas una expresión para indicar que hay lío en alguna parte (en el sentido de que está desordenado) yo usaría "aquí todo está patas arriba".

Ant.


----------



## heidita

También en el sentido de

*diestro y zurdo*

el que se maneja con la derecha y el que lo hace con la izquierda.

siniestro es un accidente.

anda y todo este lío:

>*siniestro, tra.*(Del lat. _sinister, -tri_).*1.* adj. Dicho de una parte o de un sitio: Que está a la mano izquierda.*2.* adj. Avieso y malintencionado.*3.* adj. Infeliz, funesto o aciago.*4.* m. Daño de cualquier importancia que puede ser indemnizado por una compañía aseguradora.*5.* m. Propensión o inclinación a lo malo; resabio, vicio o dañada costumbre que tiene el hombre o la bestia. U. m. en pl.*6.* m._ Der._ En el contrato de seguro, concreción del riesgo cubierto en dicho contrato y que determina el nacimiento de la prestación del asegurador.*7.* f. *mano izquierda* (ǁ la opuesta a la derecha).

Por cierto, no me suena decir :Escribo con la siniestra.

Se diría más bien:* soy zurdo.*

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Xerinola

heidita said:
			
		

> Yo también conozco la expresión:
> 
> a diestro y siniestro así
> 
> *Se cabreó y empezó a repartir tortas a diestro y siniestro.*


Hola!
De acuerdo con la explicación de Antpax. Y también muy de acuerdo con el ejemplo que te ha puesto heidita, esta expresión es la que uso más para utilizar " a diestro y siniestro".
El significado podría ser "a todo el mundo":empezó a repartir tortas a diestro y siniestro.
Estaba tan contento que andaba dando besos a diestro y siniestro.

Saludos!
X


----------



## Khaspah

Nada que objetar a lo que habéis dicho sobre diestro y siniestro. Sí me gustaría hacer una aclaración: "siniestro" sí se utiliza, aunque no muy a menudo, en femenino, para hablar de la mano izquierda (la siniestra).

El problema con esta palabra es que en España, durante siglos (sobre todo en la Edad Media) se pensaba que ser zurdo era algo malo (una de las posibles causas es que se decía que Judas era zurdo), de ahí que, al final, "siniestro" haya cambiado su significado hacia algo tan negativo como "con malas intenciones".

La expresión "a diestro y siniestro" es una de las pocas que quedan en que "siniestro" sigue significando "izquierdo".

Un saludo,

Khaspah.-


----------



## jester.

Antpax said:
			
		

> Me alegro de que nos hayamos aclarado, si buscas una expresión para indicar que hay lío en alguna parte (en el sentido de que está desordenado) yo usaría "aquí todo está patas arriba".
> 
> Ant.


Eso es una expresión muy bonita. Me gusta 



			
				Khaspah said:
			
		

> El problema con esta palabra es que en España, durante siglos (sobre todo en la Edad Media) se pensaba que ser zurdo era algo malo (una de las posibles causas es que se decía que Judas era zurdo), de ahí que, al final, "siniestro" haya cambiado su significado hacia algo tan negativo como "con malas intenciones".


En alemán hay una palabra semejante, que se dedució de la palabra alemana para "izquierdo". ¿Quizá exista en otros idiomas también?


----------



## aleCcowaN

No dejo de sorprenderme cómo cambian los usos y apreciaciones sobre las palabras cuando nos movemos de región en región.

En la Argentina:

- ser derecho o ser izquierdo con respecto a la escritura es una forma propia de gente con poca educación, y de hecho es lo que se le contesta al sastre cuando nos está tomando la medidas que enviará al pantalonero, ante la pregunta "¿para qué lado carga?"    
- con respecto a la escritura se usan aquí diestro y zurdo, y también con respecto a la política. Los zurdos son aquéllos cuya mano izquierda es su mano diestra.
- a diestra, es a la derecha; mano diestra es tu mano hábil -no importa si izquierda o derecha-.
- aquí los mandobles se reparten a diestra y siniestra; si dicen aquí "se cabreó y empezó a repartir tortas a diestro y siniestro" los corregirán inmediatamente personas de cualquier nivel de educación ("empezó a repartir tort*azos* a diestr*a* y siniestr*a*") o pensarán que el tío cabrero comenzó a entregar pasteles a buenos y a malos. Para nosotros el uso del femenino deja claro que se trata de posición y no de personas.
- siniestro e izquierdo conservan aquí todas sus acepciones negativas; zurdo no, a menos que seas fascista.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México también usamos "a diestra y siniestra", igual que ha dicho Alec.
Y sí, nosostros no decimos que alguien es "derecho" para denotar que con esa mano escribe, decimos que es diestro. Alguien es derecho cuando es "honesto".
Pero no decimos que alguien es siniestro cuando escribe con la izquierda.
Alguien es diestro, también cuando es muy bueno para hacer algo, es diestro con la espada, es diestro en el arte de...
Y alguien es siniestro cuando tiene malas intenciones, no cuando ha tenido un accidente 
Los accidentes son siniestros no por sus malas intenciones sino por el hechi en sí...
 uff que lío, espero no haberte confundido más, J3.
Saludos


----------



## jester.

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> uff que lío, espero no haberte confundido más, J3.
> Saludos


Está bien. Creo haber entendido todo.

Gracias también a aleCcowaN.


----------



## Arenita

En Perú tenemos una expresión casi igual, sólo que es en femenino: "a diestra y siniestra", y tiene el mismo significado que "a diestro y siniestro". 
Algún ejemplo que he visto en los diarios es: "repartió golpe a diestra y siniestra".  
Una pequeña variación geográfica.


----------



## Fernando

Sí, es más normal para mí (España) oírlo en femenino.

La RAE lo recoge en masculino.


----------



## jester.

Fernando said:
			
		

> Sí, es más normal para mí (España) oírlo en femenino.
> 
> La RAE lo recoge en masculino.


¿Tienes, por casualidad, alguna explicación para esta inconsistencia del género?


----------



## Antpax

No tengo una explicación "oficial" del tema, pero a lo mejor es un tema de fondo o de entendimiento, me explico, parece ser que los nativos de España decimos " a diestro y siniestro" porque a lo mejor lo entendemos desde el punto de vista del lado, es decir, "lado diestro (derecho)" y "lado siniestro (izquierdo)". Por otro lado, parece que los nativos de Hispanoamérica dicen " a diestra y siniestra", porque quizá lo entienden desde el punto de vista de la mano, "mano diestra (derecha)" y "mano siniestra (izquierda)".

Pero a lo mejor estoy diciendo una chorrada, no sé, y simplemente es que en cada zona se dice de una manera distinta y ya está.

Ant.


----------



## Arenita

Hola j3st3r:

Me quedé con la duda de la diferencia y busqué en internet algún artículo que pudiera ayudar.  Encontré algo interesante: http://mensual.prensa.com/mensual/contenido/2003/03/17/hoy/defensor.shtml

Saludos a todos.


----------



## jester.

Gracias por el artículo.

No estoy seguro si lo entendí correctamente. ¿Es correcto que aquel erudito lexicógrafo no aprueba el uso de "a diestra y siniestra" sino sólo el de "a diestro y siniestro"?


----------



## Antpax

Sí, J3 tienes razón, eso es lo que quiere decir el autor, lo que no sé es si tiene razón o no.

Ant.


----------



## jester.

Antpax said:
			
		

> Sí, J3 tienes razón, eso es lo que quiere decir el autor, lo que no sé es si tiene razón o no.


Sí, sería seguramente interesante averiguarlo. En el DPD no hay informaciones sobre el tema, pero el DRAE sólo reconoce la locución "a diestr*o* y siniestr*o*" dándole la razón al autor.


----------



## aleCcowaN

No sé si alguno puede hacer la investigación pero, como ocurre periódicamente, el sitio de la RAE me está dando continuamente errores en las consultas de "Otros diccionarios académicos" y en los "corpus". Así que no puedo rastrear la evolución y uso de la expresión.

Con respecto a la expresión "a diestra y siniestra" aquí nos remite a la parte de la definición que dice "sin discreción ni miramiento". Las extensiones confusas de significado a las que se refiere Salabarría Patiño no se producen -creo- en la Argentina, no por ninguna aptitud especial del dominio de la lengua, sino porque nosotros simplemente usamos y abusamos de la expresión "a troche y moche" que ya se discutió en otro hilo.

El citado insiste en que significa "sin tino y sin orden", el DRAE da la definición "Sin tino, sin orden, sin discreción ni miramiento." y mi SALVAT de 1965 da "Sin tino, sin orden; sin discreción ni miramiento." la cual es bastante diferente de la del DRAE aunque no lo parezca y suele coincidir con las versiones de los '60. Así resulta que Salabarría Patiño parece esconder la parte de la definición que le hace perder sonoridad a su discurso. Claramente, "sin discreción ni miramiento" significa "sin sensatez y tacto, ni reserva y prudencia, ni tono adecuado a las circunstancias para comportarse con la debida moderación".

Si es un americanismo o una "de tantas impropiedades del lenguaje" habrá que verlo. Tenemos el proyecto masivo del diccionario de americanismos con medio millón de entradas a salir en 2008. Si el DRAE aceptó los usos populares -tenidos por incorrectos en la Argentina- y en la misma edición de 2001 tiene una palabra convertida en su propio antónimo (lívido), me permito dudar de la afirmación "_*viene corriendo a buen correr* la frase, hija legítima del castizo decir, en su forma a diestro y siniestro_" <--- esta es sin duda la primera vez que la escribo en mi vida, y casi seguro, la primera vez que la escucho o leo.


----------



## Fernando

El corpus de la RAE me da más de 100 entradas para "diestra y siniestra". Le he echado un vistazo a las primeras y son de prensa (lo que las hace mñas dudosas).

En San Google aparecen las dos casi por igual (gana "A" por 267.000 contra 207.000) tanto en páginas españolas como americanas.

Yo en España también lo oigo mucho. Nunca lo he considerado incorrecto. 

Por cierto "a troche y moche" raramente se puede considerar un americanismo.

Lo de "viene corriendo a buen correr" es la primera vez que lo oigo pero entiendo que es una gracieta del autor.


----------



## heidita

Mi marido dice que aquí 
a troche y moche 
significa en abundancia.

Había comida a troche y moche.

A diestra y siniestra lo usaría de otra forma.


----------



## María Archs

Hola:
También existe la expresión "*buscar a diestro y siniestro*".
En cualquier caso significa "a la derecha y a la izquierda" de una manera enfatizada o exagerada.
Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Hay que tener cuidado con los totales porque Google manda cualquier verdura.

Haciendo una búsqueda en MSN

"a diestra y siniestra" 17802 / 3224 al aplicar el filtro "sólo Latinoamérica"
"a diestro y siniestro" 15321 / sólo 271 al aplicar el filtro "sólo Latinoamérica"

Busqué "a diestro y siniestro" en el Diccionario de Autoridades de la Real Academia de 1732, y tiene un sorprendente parecido con el uso que le damos aquí. Este diccionario la emparenta con la expresión "por fas o por nefás", y cita La Araucania como ejemplo de uso.

Otro caso más de evolución independiente de los últimos 200 años, pese a las gracietas y esquives del meollo de ese autor. ¡Qué investiguen aquéllos a los que les pagan!


----------



## Fernando

Bueno, pero si le hacemos caso a MSN:

- En España se utiliza igual O y A.
- En América casi sólo A.


----------



## HUMBERT0

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Ya conocía antes las dos palabras "derecho, -a" y "izquierdo, -a" como adjetivos.
> 
> Por casualidad, encontré en el diccionario las dos palabras "diestro, -a" y "siniestro, -a".
> 
> Mi diccionario (y también el de WR) dice que son sinónimos de "derecho" y "izquierdo", pero no dice nada sobre el uso de esas palabras.
> 
> ¿Mo podéis decir ahora, si "diestro" y "siniestro" se usan de la misma manera que "derecho" y "izquierdo"? ¿O hay quizá otro matiz o algo que ignoro sobre el uso de las palabras?


Alguna vez leí que antiguamente se usaba siniestro o siniestra con mas frecuencia, pero que por influecia del vasco se hizo común el uso de izquierda, que si mal no recuerdo en esa lengua es ezker y en gaelico es kerr.


----------



## tatius

Ahora sí funcionan los corpus de la Academia:

Históricamente, el uso de *"a diestra y siniestra" (171 casos)* es mucho menor que *"a diestro y siniestro" (1112 casos)*. "A diestra y siniestra" se utiliza mayoritariamente en ESPAÑA (56.79%) y a gran distancia MÉXICO (8.64%) y después rondando el 6% en Argentina, Venezuela y Perú. "A diestro y siniestro" se usa mayoritariamente en España 88,92%. Que conste que imagino que, lógicamente, las fuentes del corpus histórico son en su gran mayoría de España ya que la primera fecha que veo es del año 1254.

Actualmente, consta una ligera mayor utilización de *"a diestra y siniestra" (296 casos)* con estos porcentajes: México (26.97%), Venezuela (12,94%), España (12.23%), Chile (10.79%), Perú (9.35%), Argentina (7.91%) y CUBA (7.19%). Frente a *"a diestro y siniestro" (240 casos)* de uso muy mayoritario en España (90,47%).

Con estos datos yo concluyo  que el uso original es "a diestro y siniestro", aunque ya antiguamente había una anecdótica vacilación con el uso femenino. Esta forma masculina se ha mantenido en España, mientras que en América se ha extendido la forma femenina.

Ahora entiendo el porqué del ataque foribundo del artículo a la forma femenina, ya que es verdad que originariamente lo correcto era el masculino y que se ha ido extendiendo una forma quizá contaminada por el femenino de "a derecha e izquierda" o, como decían, por pensar en la mano y no en lo que se sitúa a ese lado de la mano. Pero, visto lo visto, yo sí lo considero un americanismo.


Saludillos.
_____________

REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]. Corpus diacrónico del español. <http://www.rae.es> [21/07/2006] 

REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CREA) [en línea]. Corpus de referencia del español actual. <http://www.rae.es> [21/07/2006]


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:    

     A mí me parece que antiguamente era mas o menos común el utilizar la palabra *siniestra* para hacer referencia a algo que se ubica del mismo lado en el que se encuentra la mano *izquierda *de una cierta persona que es, por así decirlo, tomada como punto de referencia y cuyo cuerpo es cortado longitudinalmente por un cierto plano imaginario que divide todo el espacio en dos partes, bajo esta definición yo no veo problema semántico alguno al momento de hacer uso de la frase “a diestra(o) y siniestra(o)”. Así por ejemplo en algunas de las diferentes traducciones que al idioma español existen del canon judeocristiano el vocablo siniestra aparece usado en varias ocasiones como un sinónimo del término *izquierda* tal como sucede en el caso de la siguiente frase: “El corazón del sabio está a su diestra [es decir a su derecha], pero el corazón del estúpido a su siniestra [es decir a su izquierda]”, versículo 2 del capítulo 10 del libro de Eclesiastés. Ahora bien, al menos en México el vocablo diestra se sigue usando en el sentido antes expuesto, como por ejemplo cuando se dice: “colócate a mi diestra [a mi derecha]”, pero salvo por la ya multicitada frase de *“a diestra y siniestra”* (que en mi país también se usa sólo en femenino) ya *prácticamente nadie* usa la voz *siniestra* para hacer referencia a algo que se encuentre ubicado del lado izquierdo de una cierta persona (a pesar de ser un uso que todavía es reconocido por la RAE). 


     Por otra parte, creo que para el tema en cuestión es muy importante el señalar que en la Biblia existe, por así decirlo, una tendencia (un tanto oculta pero generalizada) que asocia lo que está del lado derecho con lo santo y lo que está del lado izquierdo con lo diabólico, prueba de ello lo son los siguientes pasajes (aparte del que ya he citado en el párrafo anterior y por mencionar sólo algunos): *Génesis Cáp. 48* (José se molesta sobremanera cuando su padre (Jacob) bendice con la mano derecha al menor de los hijos del primero (Efraín) y con la mano izquierda al mayor de ellos (Manasés). De hecho aún hoy en día sigue siendo una práctica común de la liturgia católica el dar la bendición a otra persona exclusivamente con la mano derecha), *Salmos 109:1*, *Hechos de los apóstoles 7:55*, *Romanos 8:34*, *Primera carta del Apóstol Pedro 3:22* (el Cristo después de haber resucitado y regresado a los cielos es mencionado siempre como estando a la derecha de la deidad hebrea), *Salmos 73:11* (la deidad bíblica siempre usa su mano derecha para proteger a su pueblo), *Mateo 25:33 *(Cuando Jesús regrese a este mundo habrá de dividir a toda la humanidad en dos grupos : los benditos a la derecha y los malditos a la izquierda),etc. 

    Yo pienso francamente (al igual que Khaspah) que el motivo por el cual la palabra *siniestra* ha perdido en gran medida su significación original y ha pasado a tener el contenido semántico que generalmente le asignamos hoy en día dentro del contexto del mundo hispanohablante (y del mundo occidental en general) tiene un fuerte trasfondo religioso. Finalmente he de decir que estoy en desacuerdo con el DRAE en cuanto a que siniestro(a) usado como adjetivo sólo se le pueda aplicar a un sitio pues algunos de los versículos bíblicos a los que he hecho alusión en este hilo son un muy buen contraejemplo de tal indicación.

Hasta luego.

Posdata: por cierto que hasta donde yo conozco la Biblia, y creo que la conozco más o menos bien, no hay versículo alguno en donde se mencione que Judas Iscariote era siniestro   .


----------



## jester.

Crisipo de Soli, muchísimas gracias por esas informaciones adicionales. Son muy interesantes.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Interesante discusión. Por acá se utiliza exclusivamente "a diestr*a* y siniestr*a*".


----------



## marcomellalema

El Diccionario de la Lengua Española no acepta la locución adverbial “a diestra y siniestra” de esta manera. Lo correcto establece la norma es decir a diestro y siniestro. La voz diestra significa mano derecha y la palabra diestro quiere decir lo que cae a mano derecha. Lo mismo vale para las voces siniestra -mano izquierda- y siniestro -lo que cae a la mano izquierda-. A diestro y siniestro significa sin tino, sin orden, sin discreción ni miramiento; en otras palabras, lo que cae indistintamente a la mano izquierda o a la mano derecha. La expresión “a diestra y siniestra” no tiene coherencia.

Carlos Corona dice:


> La palabra _'siniestro'_ deriva de _'izquierdo'_ y significa lo mismo que '_femenino'._ Esta semántica tiene origen en la antigua Grecia, donde se creía que cada ser humano se dividía a su vez en dos: hombre y mujer en uno, la dualidad eterna del Unverso. Durante el _oscurantismo_ y fechas próximas a la _Inquisición_  en España, se comprendió de alguna manera que las mujeras eran má fácilmente inducidas por el demonio, pues se las relacionaba con la brujería y con las artes oscuras. Todo esto a causa del fallo de Eva en el Antiguo Testamento. De esta manera lo que se entendí por _femenino_ pasó a tornarse _corromplible, _de tal manera que el utilizar la mano izquierda era una manera de manchar lo puro y que las personas _zurdas _fueran más fácilmente acusadas de brujería y el término _siniestro_ se asoció con lo negativo, del mismo modo que lo diestro con lo positivo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Creo que en nuestra cultura lo siniestro que está unido a la siniestra mano, al lado izquierdo, viene de los augurios latinos, más que de la Biblia que, como mucho, pudo dar carta de naturaleza cristiana a una costumbre pagana arraigadísima. El lado siniestro, era favorable en el rito augural latino-estrusca (el augur mantenía el rostro hacia el sur) y desfavorable en el modo griego (con la mirada del augur hacia el norte).
Ya en el Cid como adjetivo y como substativo siniestra (la mano izquierda). En español moderno ha sido substituída en su uso general, por el adjetivo _izquierdo, -a_, o el substantivo _izquierda_, que denomina a esa mano. Quedando el adjetivo siniestro, cargado de malos augurios


----------



## marcomellalema

Leí por ahí:





> La palabra latina _sinister _parece que viene de _sinus _que era el pliegue de la toga que se situaba al lado izquierdo. Siempre de _sinus _nos llega la palabra _seno_ que era lo que veían los caballeros cuando se abría el sinus de la toga de la dama.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No es así, lo que aportas es una "etimología popular". En latín sinister es palabra relativamente reciente (substituye a otras como læuus, scæuus). Es una raíz de las llamadas "de grado cero", **sºn-*, que sufre el mismo tratamiento fonético de sine, con el sufijo **-tlo/tro-*, hay diversas hipótesis, quizás las más viables la que lo relaciona con el sánscrito y otra que a través del giro provenzal _má vieille_, 'mano izquierda', literalmente '_mano vieja_', pretende relacionar esta palabra con _senex_.
_N.B._: Estoy escribiendo desde una terraza de un bar sin los _instrumenta_ lingüísticos _ad hoc_, y ya sabemos que la memoria es frágil y lábil y puede haber en lo anterior algún error de detalle. Lo comprobaré al llegar a casa.


----------



## Erreconerre

Siempre me ha parecido que la frase adverbial "a diestro y siniestro" no dice _a la derecha y a la izquierda_, pues en ese caso sería _a la diestra y a la siniestra _o_ a diestra y siniestra.
_Pero esta frase significa a _todas las persona o a todos los lados_ _(_incluyendo arriba y abajo_); _y me parece que_ diestro _está tomado en el sentido de una persona_ muy hábil;_ y_ siniestro, en el de perverso. _Y cuando se dice que algo se reparte tanto_ al diestro como al siniestro, _se dice que se reparte a todo mundo.
No me parece que diestro y siniestro indique la posición, sino la calidad de la gente. Y con aludir a _buenos y malos_ se engloba a todos.


----------



## Bloodsun

Bueno, bueno, mejor aflojar con los ataques personales, que acá nadie viene (ni tiene derecho) a juzgar a nadie.

En cuanto al tema del hilo, yo lo conozco como *"a diestra y siniestra"*, y (sin pretender que mi parecer pase ningún análisis de calidad) no veo cuál es el problema con decirlo en femenino, ya que lo entiendo como "a derecha e izquierda" (entendido, a su vez, como en todas direcciones). 
Por ej. _Empezó a arrojar piedras a diestra y siniestra._


Saludos.


----------



## marcomellalema

Bloodsun said:


> Por ej. _Empezó a arrojar piedras a diestra y siniestra._
> Saludos.



¿Sabes?

Esa frase se _'puede'_ entender como que arrojó piedras de una mano a otra, o sea,  desde la mano derecha (diestra) a la mano izquierda (siniestra).
En cambio _'arrojar piedras a diestro e siniestro'_  se refiere hacia el lado derecho y hacia el izquierdo, para todos lados.

Estos son los argumentos del debate.

Saludos.


----------



## Bloodsun

marcomellalema said:


> ¿Sabes?
> 
> Esa frase se _'puede'_ entender como que arrojó piedras de una mano a otra, o sea,  desde la mano derecha (diestra) a la mano izquierda (siniestra). *¿En serio eso es lo que entendés de "a diestra y siniestra"?  Yo creo que para "poder" entender que arrojó piedras de una mano a otra, debería ser: "de diestra a siniestra". Yo no usé la preposición "de", sino "a", igual que vos en "a diestro y siniestro".
> *
> En cambio _'arrojar piedras a diestro e siniestro'_  se refiere hacia el lado derecho y hacia el izquierdo, para todos lados. *Y "a diestra y siniestra" se refiere a la dirección correspondiente a la mano derecha y a la dirección correspondiente a la mano izquierda. A ambas direcciones. Es lo mismo, visto de otra forma.*
> 
> Estos son los argumentos del debate. *No creo que haya nada que debatir. Te doy la razón en que el dicho es en masculino, y así figura en los diccionarios. Pero insisto en que la forma femenina es igualmente válida. Si te parece que esta simple diferencia de puntos de vista merece un debate, tal vez otros foreros se presten. Yo no le veo mucho sentido.*
> 
> Saludos. *A ti también*


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

XiaoRoel said:


> Creo que en nuestra cultura lo siniestro que está unido a la siniestra mano, al lado izquierdo, viene de los augurios latinos, más que de la Biblia que, como mucho, pudo dar carta de naturaleza cristiana a una costumbre pagana arraigadísima. El lado siniestro, era favorable en el rito augural latino-estrusca (el augur mantenía el rostro hacia el sur) y desfavorable en el modo griego (con la mirada del augur hacia el norte).


Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:  

Es más que interesante lo que aporta XiaoRoel. No cabe duda alguna respecto a que todos tenemos algo nuevo que aprender en este foro.
Saludos.


----------



## woosh

Sí, antes se usaba -y las personas mayores suelen decirla de vez en cuando- Se enojó y repartió puteadas a diestra y siniestra. Claramente haciendo alusión a derecha e izquierda.


----------



## blanquitorrutio

NUEVA PREGUNTA​¿Puedo sustituir izquierdo/a por siniestro/a en estos casos y comulgar de forma inmaculada con la santa gramática?:
Brazo izquierdo--> Brazo siniestro.
Pata izquierda --> Pata siniestra.
Mano izquierda--> Mano siniestra.


----------



## Jonno

No es cuestión de gramática, sino de semántica. Y aunque en rigor sí podrías, puesto que una de las acepciones de "siniestro" es sinónimo de "izquierdo", el resto de las acepciones apuntan a significados malos, dañinos o malintencionados. Y sospecho que así es como se entendería en general sin más contexto, que estarías hablando de un brazo, pata o mano malvados.


----------



## blanquitorrutio

Gracias, Jonno. ¿Sustituirlo por _zurdo/a_ sería más adecuado sin ningún contexto de por medio?

Tengo los mismos problemas semánticos que con _siniestro_.


----------



## Jonno

Es más frecuente usar "zurdo, a" para una persona que utiliza principalmente la mano o el pie izquierdos. Pero en ocasiones se usa como sinónimo de "izquierdo, a", por ejemplo, "el delantero metió un gol con la zurda".


----------



## Pixidio

Yo me atrevería a decir que la acepción de siniestro como "mienbro izquierdo" si no es que se ha perdido, se utiliza en un ámbito muy restringido. Para mí sería un hipercorrectismo utilizarlo como izquierdo. Existen frases hechas (antiquísimas) en las que se mantiene: "a diestra y siniestra", todos saben que significa "hacia todos lados" pero pocos que en realidad significa "hacia derecha e izquierda). Más allá de eso, no conozco otro uso actual de siniestro en este sentido. 

Con zurdo no veo el impedimento de usarlo mientras quede claro que no te refería a una facción política (aunque no sea así en España). Y al decir "le pegó con la zurda", por ejemplo no sé de qué manera alguien podría llegar a pensar que te estás refiriendo a una ideología/ militante de izquierda y no a un puño. Digo, por ahí alguien tiene mucha imaginación y es adepto a torcer significados y forzar interpretaciones (sin ir más lejor, en este foro los hay a montones. Pero eso lo hacen en WR solamente).


----------



## ACQM

Ciertamente "siniestro/a" como sinónimo de "izquierdo/a" está prácticamente en desuso y las connotaciones negativas que comporta "siniestro" aparecen necesariamente en el lector/oyente aunque sepamos lo que dice el diccionario y el origen y todo eso. Muchos también lo confundirían con "siniestrado" que es sinónimo de "accidentado".ç

Sólo aclara que ese uso de "zurdo" para referirse a la ideología política en España no se da (y probablemente tampoco se entendería), aquí decimos "de izquierdas" y lo contrario es "de derechas".


----------



## Señor K

Me sumo a quienes conocen la expresión en femenino. En Chile se dice "a diestra y siniestra" para dar a entender que no hubo límites para tortazos, besos o lo que fuere.

Quisiera agregar -o enfatizar, más bien- que el "diestro" se entiende perfectamente, pero el siniestro -si bien se entiende en un contexto más erudito como contraposición de diestro- no se suele ocupar en el habla común como "zurdo", sino como algo negativo o "con malas intenciones".

Digo esto porque yo, siendo zurdo, más de alguna vez me han dicho que soy siniestro... y hasta el día de hoy no sé a cuál de todas mis características se refieren.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Siempre he oído "pegar a diestra y siniestra", con el sentido de "pegar a derecha e izquierda", ambos sustantivos, lo cual concuerda con el significado de "pegar a un  lado y al opuesto". "Pegar a diestro y siniestro", ambos adjetivos, pierde ese sentido. Me parece ilógica la frase a menos que se sobreentiendan "al lado diestro y al lado siniestro", lo cual no ocurre siempre. Nunca lo había oído así.
Hace como ciento cincuenta años, nuestro poeta Rafael Pombo escribió entre sus fábulas:
*Entonce, a diestra y siniestra,
en zig-zag trotó el patán; 
y fue táctica maestra,
pues en girar no es muy diestra
la mole de don caimán . . . .*


----------

